# Is Chia safe fort torts to eat?



## Moozillion (Nov 17, 2012)

I could have sworn I saw somewhere that Chia (the plant grown on the "Chia pets") is safe for torts to eat, but I'll be darned if I CAN'T find that reference now. Anybody know? If it's good for them to et, I'll get Elsa a "chia pet" for Christmas!!


----------



## dannel (Nov 17, 2012)

Same! I want to know this too!


----------



## lynnedit (Nov 17, 2012)

Definitely safe!

http://www.carolinapetsupply.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=41


----------



## shellysmom (Nov 17, 2012)

Not only safe, but super healthy as well!!


----------



## dannel (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Moozillion (Nov 17, 2012)

Great!! Thanks- gonna get some!


----------



## Jim in Merced CA (Nov 17, 2012)

Ch-ch-ch-chia!

C'mon, you know you were thinking it!


----------



## BodaTort1 (Nov 17, 2012)

I am guilty Jim!! 

I think I might get Roo one for Xmas as well.


----------



## Moozillion (Nov 17, 2012)

Yeah- you're right!!!  I was even looking at the ChiaPets on sale at Walgreens and KMart! I don't like the SpongeBob or the gnome, but the Kitten and the Puppy would work pretty well!


----------



## jaizei (Nov 17, 2012)

Moozilion said:


> Yeah- you're right!!!  I was even looking at the ChiaPets on sale at Walgreens and KMart! I don't like the SpongeBob or the gnome, but the Kitten and the Puppy would work pretty well!



http://www.drugstore.com/products/prod.asp?pid=208443&catid=184264&aid=338666&aparam=goobase_filler


----------



## Moozillion (Nov 17, 2012)

OMG!!! A TURTLE chia pet!!!! TOO FUNNY!!!! 


...not sure how I feel about a tortoise eating a tortoise ChiaPet....


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Nov 17, 2012)

jaizei said:


> http://www.drugstore.com/products/prod.asp?pid=208443&catid=184264&aid=338666&aparam=goobase_filler



I'm buying! 




Jim in Merced CA said:


> Ch-ch-ch-chia!
> 
> C'mon, you know you were thinking it!



You got me!


----------



## dmmj (Nov 17, 2012)

I have the tortoise chia pet, but a word of advice, but the chia seeds elsewhere, they are super expensive through the company, a pound of seeds on amazon is like 15 dollars or so.


----------



## Moozillion (Nov 18, 2012)

dmmj said:


> I have the tortoise chia pet, but a word of advice, but the chia seeds elsewhere, they are super expensive through the company, a pound of seeds on amazon is like 15 dollars or so.




Thanks for the heads-up! I just got some from Carolina Pet Supply along with some chicory, purslane and "Zebrina." I think I've done more gardening in the past month since I got my tort, than I have all year!!!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 18, 2012)

Moozilion said:


> Yeah- you're right!!!  I was even looking at the ChiaPets on sale at Walgreens and KMart! I don't like the SpongeBob or the gnome, but the Kitten and the Puppy would work pretty well!



There used to be a Chia Turtle, too...no idea if it's still offered, though.





Edit: now see someone else posted this...


----------



## Jim in Merced CA (Nov 18, 2012)

By the way, I bought a sample packet of the Sulcata food from this online store
http://www.sulcatafood.com/Store.html

The grasses grew very nicely -- it's a bit expensive when you break it down, but it was fun to grow on my own.


----------



## Baoh (Nov 18, 2012)

I buy bulk chia seeds for cheap off of ebay. I buy a couple pounds or so and they last me a long time with frequent sowing. It makes up a significant portion of my hatchlings' diet.


----------



## Shannon and Jason (Nov 18, 2012)

We are definitely getting some for our lil tank the eating machine lol. The information you guys share is so useful and has helped us out a ton.


----------



## Tortus (Nov 18, 2012)

Chia Pets are close to 20 bucks now? 

Let one I bought was the Chia head when I was a kid and it was under $10. The thing sprouted and died within about a two week period. Then it stunk and I threw it in the trash.


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Nov 18, 2012)

Tortus said:


> Chia Pets are close to 20 bucks now?
> 
> Let one I bought was the Chia head when I was a kid and it was under $10. The thing sprouted and died within about a two week period. Then it stunk and I threw it in the trash.



Wait until after Xmas ... They go on clearance! I got one last year for 5 bucks!


----------



## Moozillion (Nov 18, 2012)

Watsonpartyof4 said:


> Wait until after Xmas ... They go on clearance! I got one last year for 5 bucks!



Great idea!!! Thanks!


----------



## Tortus (Nov 18, 2012)

I think I'll just go with the seeds rather than the Pet. I just set up a tank that I'll be using to grow tort food. I have a few cactus pads planted in there so far.

Does anyone have a link to seeds that you know will grow? I've been looking on Amazon and eBay and all they really talk about is eating the seeds in smoothies and whatnot, so I'm not sure which ones will sprout.


----------



## dannel (Nov 18, 2012)

My dad puts chia seeds from the health food store in his smoothies. I tried planting them, and they sprouted exactly like in a chia pet. All chia seeds will sprout.


----------



## kathyth (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow! This is really good news!
Need to go Chi shopping.
Thanks everyone!
ðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## Tortus (Nov 18, 2012)

What about chia gel? A lot of people mix the seeds with water and it turns into a gel, then they put it in food. Could a tort eat the gel or would it have too much protein?


----------

